# Taurus 94 or ruger 22 charger



## ak49 (Dec 29, 2008)

So it's a bit of an apples and oranges question, but what would u choose. I like the 5" version of the 94 (.22 lr). It is much smaller than the charger, can shoot shorts, longs and long rifle, has iron sights. But then there's the charger, 10" bbl. 19.5" total length so it's a bit big but it's very accurate out to 100 yards, got one more shot than the 94 ( with the stock mag), comes with bipod and weaver mount. I will do quite a bit of small game hunting, but more pinking/target shooting. So what are your guys opinions? Thanks.


----------

